# Is 2.50 per 5,000 stitches too high for embroidery?



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

I out source all of my embroidery sales, and my cost is $2.50 for 5,000 stitches on 1-35pc orders and drops .25 @ 72, and .25 @ 144. Is that a good price or not? The stitching is .50 per K extra @ 1-35 and drops .05 on up....... There's a $40 minimum digitizing fee too.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it is fair in CA.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

sounds close to what we do


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Seems to be about the norm. Pretty close to ours in Florida


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Same here. Except I don't charge a minimum on digitizing. $5 per 1000 stitches. Design with 2,000 stitches cost $10 for digitizing.

Karen's Embroidery & Digitizing


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool I wasn't sure. The digitizing doesn't bother me too much I can add that in. I wanted to be sure I was on the right track with the pricing.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, thats average.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

may be i just don't understand it sounds like you ar getting charged .50 per 1,000 stitches for 1-39 pcs. is that is correct it sounds good to me.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

It all sounds good except for the $40 minimum fee.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I wouldn't turn my machines on for that


----------



## tkrazy (Jul 4, 2007)

Just clicked on your website ...will never do it again. You may as well remove the Christian Tee shirts from your site as I can guarantee you're not going to sell many of those there. Please, no wonder the world is in the shape it's in. I bet your momma's proud!


----------

